# Estero bay



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Heading south this weekend and was wondering if anyone has an estero bay report


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

Keep heading south until you hit everglades city lol


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Did pretty well catching a nice variety, couple reds 20-25” and some smaller snook then my buddy sight fished this nice 36” snook late in the morning once tide started going out


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

Good job. Quality Snook.


----------



## shmrckmn (Nov 16, 2021)

Man, I feel like this is the most underrated fishing destination in the area. It is so overlooked and I love it. Not a ton of pressure for these fish and they take readily.


----------



## Aikz (Nov 17, 2021)

Big reds are schooling up there right now.


----------

